# 2.0 8v Highest HP



## jervwjetta84 (Jul 16, 2005)

Just Wonderin if 400 wheel hp is possible or am i wasting my money


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (jervwjetta84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jervwjetta84* »_Just Wonderin if 400 wheel hp is possible or am i wasting my money

i don't see why it's not, 300 is very very attainable so 400 should be in the ballpark with some engine work and a big turbo, then again i'm no expert, Jeff where you at?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (vwcool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcool* »_
i don't see why it's not, 300 is very very attainable so 400 should be in the ballpark with some engine work and a big turbo, then again i'm no expert, Jeff where you at?

there's a handful of 8V turbo's making over 400 and a choice few dyno's I've seen a hair over 500, but the norm is mid to high 200's, and into the low 300's. It takes a lot to get those 8V's to make that much power... there's ABA 16V's making mid 400's fairly regularly...
But, on the street, you'd be suprised how intense 250whp in a 2.0L is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
there's a handful of 8V turbo's making over 400 and a choice few dyno's I've seen a hair over 500, but the norm is mid to high 200's, and into the low 300's. It takes a lot to get those 8V's to make that much power... there's ABA 16V's making mid 400's fairly regularly...
But, on the street, you'd be suprised how intense 250whp in a 2.0L is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea it s intense.....but it is like crack....always wanting more....300 here i come


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_
yea it s intense.....but it is like crack....always wanting more....300 here i come

Agreed, but as it sits, I'm more or less happy with what my daily makes. I'm determined to make 140whp NA on stock manifolds, I know it can be done, I'm almost there, a little more agressive tune and it's done... then I'll throw a pea-shooter turbo on it and call it a day.
the project cars however, will never make enough power... I won't be satisfied until I am the first to litterally break the front end off the car from torque.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_

... I won't be satisfied until I am the first to litterally break the front end off the car from torque.


i got a good head start on ya there hefe'


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (hkk735)*

That's it, whip it out, greg... lets see it.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (ABF Jeff)*

ask and you shall receive....... 300ft.tq get you this.....


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (jervwjetta84)*

Looks like rust had more than a little to do with that failure. I'm not sayin' anything.... I'm just sayin'.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (Pitsy)*

rust had zero to do with this failure.actually the rust is because it has been sitting around outside since june . the mount was sheared off the subframe last year, was welded back on, and sheared off again this june. the 2 lines you see are the welds, these are only spot welded INSIDE from the factory. the mount is pened over like that due to me finishing the race with the engine rocking away in the bay


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_ rust had zero to do with this failure.actually the rust is because it has been sitting around outside since june . the mount was sheared off the subframe last year, was welded back on, and sheared off again this june. the 2 lines you see are the welds, these are only spot welded INSIDE from the factory. the mount is pened over like that due to me finishing the race with the engine rocking away in the bay


Damn filter at work... I'm going to have to see the pictures when I get home.


----------



## jervwjetta84 (Jul 16, 2005)

well figured i'd post a list 
2.0 audi 3a bubble block 144mm bored to a little under a 2.1
wiseco custom forged 8:1 pistons
scat 144mm 20mm pin rods
cryogenically treated crank which was knife edged and balanced
arp main and head studs
034 motorsport stage ic
1000cc injectors w/ bbm fuel rail and aeromotive fuel presssure regulator
gt30r turbo
kinetic tranverse manifold
3 in turbo back exhaust just borla muffler
fmic and custom 2.5 pipes yet to be made
all goin in a mk1 jetta! with 020 with quaife and 3.67 ring and pinion!


----------



## jervwjetta84 (Jul 16, 2005)

forcefedengineering is hopfully tuning the car


----------



## Krusen (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (jervwjetta84)*

I really want 250hp right now but I would be happy with 150hp!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (Krusen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krusen* »_I really want 250hp right now but I would be happy with 150hp!









You will be happy with 150...for about 5 min.....
then you will want more....been there..done that


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (jervwjetta84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jervwjetta84* »_Just Wonderin if 400 wheel hp is possible or am i wasting my money

Yes and Yes...it's easyer with a different head...16 or 20v will get you there and then some


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Yes and Yes...it's easyer with a different head...16 or 20v will get you there and then some










come on dave... you're still only running 8 valves.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (ABF Jeff)*

8V FTW.. ill make 400 on 8v


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_8V FTW.. ill make 400 on 8v


ya, but you could made 600 on 20Vs for the same money.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
there's a handful of 8V turbo's making over 400 and a choice few dyno's I've seen a hair over 500, but the norm is mid to high 200's, and into the low 300's. It takes a lot to get those 8V's to make that much power... there's ABA 16V's making mid 400's fairly regularly...
But, on the street, you'd be suprised how intense 250whp in a 2.0L is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

my buddy has an aba 16v in a rabbit, untuned but safe with 12lbs my ass literally slid 3 inches back into the seat


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (Dave926)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave926* »_
my buddy has an aba 16v in a rabbit, untuned but safe with 12lbs my ass literally slid 3 inches back into the seat

ya, my 16V turbo rabbit will do that, too


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

300whp is pretty easibly attainable now that c2 has software out for us poor chaps...400whp is pushing it...but i'm lookin for 350whp...so far i've spent 3k another 1k for tuning, 1k for head work and 800 for the evo3 big16g and i have no doubt i will hit that.







so for the cost of a 1.8t stg3+ (granted i did all the work)...i believe i will get the same power...and prob more tq....say bye to clutch


----------



## jervwjetta84 (Jul 16, 2005)

i'm just a little nervous got a loota money in parts and gonna be pist if 400 isn't close has anyne even seen an 8v w/ these figures? any vids or proof?


----------



## jervwjetta84 (Jul 16, 2005)

javad shadzi from 034 seemed confident with the right tune it could be done i'd upgrade to a 16v head but my manifold and fuel rail would go to **** and can you use the 1.8 16v head on a 2.0 block obviously i'd get different pistons


----------



## EuroFreek_AZ (Sep 21, 2007)

*87GTI ABA*

hello me and my buddy are doing a aba swap into a 87 GTI and i wanted to know what you guys would recomend as for a turbo set up we plan on building are own set up and wanted to get a little more info on what we should use. any advice will be helpfull other then "Get a VR6." i think were looking for something like 200-300 hp on a tight budget let me know what you guys think


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 87GTI ABA (EuroFreek_AZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroFreek_AZ* »_hello me and my buddy are doing a aba swap into a 87 GTI and i wanted to know what you guys would recomend as for a turbo set up we plan on building are own set up and wanted to get a little more info on what we should use. any advice will be helpfull other then "Get a VR6." i think were looking for something like 200-300 hp on a tight budget let me know what you guys think 

The local vibe is strong on VR's, isn't it...
Anyway, there's a ton of options, for the 200-300 range, I'd find a good used turbo, T3 for sure, something in the .52/.63AR catagory.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: 87GTI ABA (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
The local vibe is strong on VR's, isn't it...
Anyway, there's a ton of options, for the 200-300 range, I'd find a good used turbo, T3 for sure, something in the .52/.63AR catagory.
he could snatch that with a good ole t3s60 and be good to go!


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_300whp is pretty easibly attainable now that c2 has software out for us poor chaps...400whp is pushing it...but i'm lookin for 350whp...so far i've spent 3k another 1k for tuning, 1k for head work and 800 for the evo3 big16g and i have no doubt i will hit that.







so for the cost of a 1.8t stg3+ (granted i did all the work)...i believe i will get the same power...and prob more tq....say bye to clutch

As the girls at the resturaunt I work at say, "BYEEE"


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_
As the girls at the resturaunt I work at say, "BYEEE"


are they hot??


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 87GTI ABA (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_he could snatch that with a good ole t3s60 and be good to go!

ya, a super 60 would do it for sure, but on a budget, it's easier to find a saab or volvo turbo in a boneyard, a lot of the 5cylinder turbo cars used .63AR hot sides as well, with a fairly small compressor like a .52AR, you can still spin it fast enough, but it will hold boost up top where you need it for big numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_
As the girls at the resturaunt I work at say, "BYEEE"

guess they dont like you!
all i hear is "so what you doin tonight?"


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

as in reference to the creepy guys all over the damn place... me included I guess








no game... not yet. Till I tell 'em about my heated leather








Oh, to make this relevant, I'll be shooting for 300-350, probably 325-350 whenever I finish gathering parts/building. potential for a LOT more but it is a street car.


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 9:35 AM 11-15-2007_


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_

come on dave... you're still only running 8 valves.
But, *on the street, you'd be suprised how intense 250whp in a 2.0L is. *


true....going to ordering a new after market coil for a little hotter spark...it gets a little flaky at 19+ PSi also need to change cap and rotor.....i hate distributors all to hell...they are like carburetor's.....just plain stupid








and that power in a 2660 lb car is more fun than you can imagine










_Modified by Salsa GTI at 11:15 AM 11-15-2007_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea i need to Get an MSD coil on mine too..she gets flakey around 12 psi.....any suggestions on wires with out spending over 80 bucks?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

the 2660 is my MK2 fully loaded...MK3 dash fully functional AC..all mk3 stuff stereo Hello Kitty Floor mats and Horn button...spare tire/Jack BMW tool kit, 5/8 ths tank of 93 octane...my laptop and 190 pounds of me








minus me and the laptop and power supply it's 2453.3 lbs


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_the 2660 is my MK2 fully loaded...MK3 dash fully functional AC..all mk3 stuff stereo Hello Kitty Floor mats and Horn button...spare tire/Jack BMW tool kit, 5/8 ths tank of 93 octane...my laptop and 190 pounds of me








minus me and the laptop and power supply it's 2453.3 lbs








oh yea well my fat azz mk4 weighs 2970 w/me and a half tank!


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

to say : i want XXX whp or im going to be pissed really isnt right. what you should be doing is setting a TIME goal, all other numbers are moot. 
for example- i didnt say " i want 285whp/299ft.tq" i said- " i want enough to get me in the top 10 overall(with my hillclimbing) and that is the bar i set. and won 2 class championships with. now im going to a diff form of racing, and the bar will be changed once again ( just brought it up a notch)
numbers mean nothing, unless you are all about "show"
i could name cars but i digress


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
are they hot??

very


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_to say : i want XXX whp or im going to be pissed really isnt right. what you should be doing is setting a TIME goal, all other numbers are moot. 
for example- i didnt say " i want 285whp/299ft.tq" i said- " i want enough to get me in the top 10 overall(with my hillclimbing) and that is the bar i set. and won 2 class championships with. now im going to a diff form of racing, and the bar will be changed once again ( just brought it up a notch)
numbers mean nothing, unless you are all about "show"
i could name cars but i digress

I agree, my goal with my daily is sub 15's NA on stock manifolds... I figured that if I ran a 15.3 as it sits at 132whp, I can get her to 15 with a little more power and some better tires, I figure 140whp and drag radials I can break 15 flat... The HP goal is a bragging thing, though, anything over 125whp on stock manifolds is impressive, over 140 is ridiculous, so I'd like to be able to set that bar for someone else.
However, the whole 250whp thing is because there are only a handful of 8VT's I know of making more than 250, and I've felt 250, it's feels great.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

It feals great.........
Especialy knowing 99% of all cars have no chance in hell of out running you.
No matter how big the wing


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

but the bad thing is that it attracts attention... especially if your car is sleeper... then you've got like 25 other guys in town with stock green GTI's with *****'s chasing them around trying to race them after tardo in the Civic gets his ass handed to him by you.
Lucky for me, there are only like 3 black jetta's in phoenix, and I've never seen another 4door rabbit the same hidious shade of blue as mine.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_It feals great.........
Especialy knowing 99% of all cars have no chance in hell of out running you.
No matter how big the wing








come to DC/NOVA area where everyone runs 12s or better


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I should move there








Every person that wants to race arround here is like Jeff said....Slow with a chance of slower.
A few times I asked in advance if the car in question was running some sort of forced induction.
When they answer no...I usualy politly tell them to go get a friend that has a faster car


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_I should move there








Every person that wants to race arround here is like Jeff said....Slow with a chance of slower.
A few times I asked in advance if the car in question was running some sort of forced induction.
When they answer no...I usualy politly tell them to go get a friend that has a faster car








lolz! back in the 757 we would roll up on people with thumbs down hanging out the window jus to piss em off and make em lose...but up here in DC...yea um no...instead you jus get on the ass of that porsche driver who thinks he owns the road (especially the boxsters) until he takes the bait and runs...but seriously there are WAY too many fast cars up here...you either run stock numbers or you run 11s...there is little in between lol


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Your not far enough south for me....
when I go I'm going all the way to FLA.








Cold rainy days like today Can EAT MY NUTZ


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Your not far enough south for me....
when I go I'm going all the way to FLA.








Cold rainy days like today Can EAT MY NUTZ








yea um we had the cold rainy day yesterday FTMFL!! but its nice now suns out...you should come down this wknd and we can have some 2.0t fun!


----------



## jervwjetta84 (Jul 16, 2005)

do yo guys know where i can get oversized valves preferably sodium filled or ti am i goin to have to get custom made?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (jervwjetta84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jervwjetta84* »_do yo guys know where i can get oversized valves preferably sodium filled or ti am i goin to have to get custom made?

Techtonics sells them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

the question is were do i get a complete turbo kit with no kinks in it that will put me at or more than 250 whp? i ask , i search, no answers and i hate to pester everybody but you guys are all i have for this kinda info.....


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (GettinFasster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GettinFasster* »_the question is were do i get a complete turbo kit with no kinks in it that will put me at or more than 250 whp? i ask , i search, no answers and i hate to pester everybody but you guys are all i have for this kinda info.....
for the mk4...the prob is the hardware is there...you need to call kinetic motorsports direct...but the software is not (at least for the Drive-by-wire cars which you have). i spent about 3k to fully build my motor and make my own ****. but i'm still waiting on a couple leads for tuning.







hopefully i should here something in the next few weeks as the "beta" file is being ironed out


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

i have a completely built motor on 50 shot spray. without the spray how much whp do you think i have?


----------



## jervwjetta84 (Jul 16, 2005)

dont know 240 maybe?


----------



## jervwjetta84 (Jul 16, 2005)

never the less found my valves but we are starting to get a little off topic here


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

the supercharged in my car is good for about 500 hp but the drag at that point would bring it down to about 435... It would take a lot of fuel and definitely methanol to run my supercharger at the peak...


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (potatonet)*

how?
can you draw it in paint or something?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

ha ha ha...
the air output of the supercharger is enough for 450 hp from the manufacturer
I talked to the engineers and they say you can push another 15% safely but thats like 21 cubic meters per minute, 741 cfm is wayyyyyy too much for my motor... even with forged internals, I guess I could put some pauter rods in and it would work...
dont the guys in brazil run more than 400 WHP on their 8V motors?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (potatonet)*

I'm just confused as to if that's with the g60 or lysholm?
Yeah the brazil guys do 700whp+ 8v turbos runing pure alcohol


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

I hoping to make 220ish on digifant 1.I have a t04e,abf jeff custom manifold,side mount,running about 10psi on stock C/R.It should all be installed in about a month


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_I'm just confused as to if that's with the g60 or lysholm?
Yeah the brazil guys do 700whp+ 8v turbos runing pure alcohol
all i know is i wanna be the first mk4 2.0 with 350whp


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

hopefully I'll be right behind you. All I know is that my tax refund will cover tuning. I just have to hope I can afford all the internal work being done before then. I can't wait to file taxes in the first two weeks of january.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_numbers mean nothing, unless you are all about "show"
i could name cars but i digress

That's an understatement for damn sure in these forums. So many people on here live and die by the dyno, for what? Just to have the end result be their car at a GTG somewhere with the hood up. It's pretty ridiculous.

_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_The HP goal is a bragging thing...

Damn straight, I'll take an under-powered fast car over any over-powered slow car anyday.
Many on here seem to differ, greatly.








You should be all over that sub 15 sec mark with that amount of whp. 
Hit the track and get to work.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
That's an understatement for damn sure in these forums. So many people on here live and die by the dyno, for what? Just to have the end result be their car at a GTG somewhere with the hood up. It's pretty ridiculous.

LMAO....I guess I should shut the hell up about my car then!


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re:  (tdogg74)*

not so travis, some us us know about your alter ego and what they do across the street from you a couple times a year.
its one thing to want to get big numbers -esp n/a but to have a USE for those numbers is the REAL payoff.
for ME 20whp gain in between runs ( changed ecu) meant going from just outside the top 10(12th,13th) to getting firmly inside the top 10 (8th,9th) OVERALL results.
some people like drag racing , some like autocross, some people just wnat a fast car. but to only want dyno numbers is the real loss


_Modified by hkk735 at 11:59 AM 11-16-2007_


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Alter ego...
mwaaa-ha-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_all i know is i wanna be the first mk4 2.0 with 350whp










and im trying to beat you there


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

can your t3s60 support that?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

we are gunna find out....ill move to the disco potato if i have to


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
You should be all over that sub 15 sec mark with that amount of whp. 
Hit the track and get to work.









My holdup is rubber, I can't get a good enough launch to break into the 14's... it just won't leave hard enough, I mean, it leaves violently at about 3500, but anything over 4K and it's wheelspin no matter how much you play with the clutch and wheel... that's at 13psi on my Nitto drag radials... so I know I just need some sticker rubber and a more linear tune.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

What the 60' time?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

1.9xx, was my best, usually right around 2.000... but first and second gear are over fast...
The main thing that kills my 1st 1/8th is I can't shift first to 2nd fast enough, it's not that I can't jam it into gear, it's that the trans and clutch are already weak, I'be broken 3 pressure plates and toasted one clutch.
I'd go bigger with the clutch, but the trans can't take it, I'd rather the clutch slipped than the diff. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_can your t3s60 support that? 
they make 280-290whp on a small port 1.8t so i imagine YES


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_1.9xx, was my best, usually right around 2.000... but first and second gear are over fast...
The main thing that kills my 1st 1/8th is I can't shift first to 2nd fast enough, it's not that I can't jam it into gear, it's that the trans and clutch are already weak, I'be broken 3 pressure plates and toasted one clutch.
I'd go bigger with the clutch, but the trans can't take it, I'd rather the clutch slipped than the diff. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

1.9's are solid. What clutch and pressure plate are you using? Stock junk?
What part of the pressure plate is breaking, rivits, straps?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

jeff... what transmission are you using and how much power are you putting to it?
I know people with 02A transmissions that pull 400 whp all day long and at the end of the day the transmission is still fine.... so is their 400 hp clutch...
I also know a guy who has a quaife 6 speed conversion and he has 500 whp out of a VR and he mashes on that thing all the time... it never breaks.
do you know if the new 6 speed golf transmissons fit the bolt pattern?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_guess they dont like you!
all i hear is "so what you doin tonight?"
















And you probably say... I'm hanging out with the Vortex nutters wondering how we can extract 400whp from an 8v!"







haha.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_
And you probably say... I'm hanging out with the Vortex nutters wondering how we can extract 400whp from an 8v!"







haha.
no more like..."i'm working late so i can AFFORD to extract 400whp from an 8v!"


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Well at least she (or he







) now knows why your tips aren't so good lately















EDIT: oh man that didn't sound too good LOL...

_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_no more like..."i'm working late so i can AFFORD to extract 400whp from an 8v!"



















_Modified by Peter Tong at 4:05 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Well at least she (or he







) now knows why your tips aren't so good lately















EDIT: oh man that didn't sound too good LOL...

_Modified by Peter Tong at 4:05 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
1.9's are solid. What clutch and pressure plate are you using? Stock junk?
What part of the pressure plate is breaking, rivits, straps?

I run a stock 16V PP, the disc is a smaller spline 8V because I have an AUG trans.
The straps tend to crack, the rivets sheer, you name it... they just can't take the abuse my left foot delivers... I bang third and fourth HARD. But right now I'm also kinda limitted by my power curve... I'm still running STOCK manifolds... Stock intake manifold, and stock exhaust manifold, not even MKIV stuff, and EGR is intact as well.
Like I said, I am going to upgrade them at some point, but with the 288 cam I don't really come alive until 4500 and I'm sucking grapefruits at 6500.
I think the longer 2nd in the AUG is actually hurting me, I shift into 2nd at 7K, which puts me about 4000 in 2nd, run 2nd to around 6500, which puts into 3rd at like 5300... it's a goofy geared trans, but it was what I had laying around when I threw the setup together. If I swapped to a 2Y or 4K I'd break into the 14's for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
I run a stock 16V PP, the disc is a smaller spline 8V because I have an AUG trans.
The straps tend to crack, the rivets sheer, you name it... they just can't take the abuse my left foot delivers... I bang third and fourth HARD. But right now I'm also kinda limitted by my power curve... I'm still running STOCK manifolds... Stock intake manifold, and stock exhaust manifold, not even MKIV stuff, and EGR is intact as well.
Like I said, I am going to upgrade them at some point, but with the 288 cam I don't really come alive until 4500 and I'm sucking grapefruits at 6500.
I think the longer 2nd in the AUG is actually hurting me, I shift into 2nd at 7K, which puts me about 4000 in 2nd, run 2nd to around 6500, which puts into 3rd at like 5300... it's a goofy geared trans, but it was what I had laying around when I threw the setup together. If I swapped to a 2Y or 4K I'd break into the 14's for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yea put my trans in and you're get there quick...
3.778
2.118
1.360
1.029
.837
R&P=4.235


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_jeff... what transmission are you using and how much power are you putting to it?
I know people with 02A transmissions that pull 400 whp all day long and at the end of the day the transmission is still fine.... so is their 400 hp clutch...
I also know a guy who has a quaife 6 speed conversion and he has 500 whp out of a VR and he mashes on that thing all the time... it never breaks.
do you know if the new 6 speed golf transmissons fit the bolt pattern?

AUG is the trans code, it shows up as an 85 8V golf trans.. it's small spline and I run a small spline disc with 16V PP and LW flywheel... I wouldn't do an 02A swap in this car because it's heavier both internally and in actual weight, this car is about throwing together a setup cheap and making what you have turn out numbers. Kinda like the car billy is building, but I'm not as concerned with drag times, I've got a drag car, it also has tranny problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Well at least she (or he







) now knows why your tips aren't so good lately















EDIT: oh man that didn't sound too good LOL...
_Modified by Peter Tong at 4:05 PM 11-16-2007_









man, 70 hour weeks at 8.x an hour SUCK
should be nice after xmas will be pulling an extra 2-300 a week with extra hours and pay.
That and I should stop bowling - ****'s expensive. Same goes with the girlfriend. She takes too much money away from my true love.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

thats why I dont work for anything less than 18/hr
gotta love engineering interships.


----------



## jervwjetta84 (Jul 16, 2005)

potatonet how much power does your car have?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

>=-) a lot
without the supercharger (16 psi or whatever I want to put into my motor... wastegate controlled soon) its got about 130 hp
thats with a low compression 2.0L motor too so that includes my chip, intake, exhaust, cam, uber ported head with 41/34 valves.
put the supercharger to it and its in the high 200's, I estimate its about 285 hp or about 240-250 hp @ wheels.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea i get another comission check at the end of this month so that should Help my need for LSD


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

the one thing I need is an LSD...
that is getting ordered the 26th of december... and the spare transmission is getting rebuilt over the period of a month, then installed =-D!!!


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (potatonet)*

yea LSD is great stuff


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_I run a stock 16V PP, the disc is a smaller spline 8V because I have an AUG trans.
The straps tend to crack, the rivets sheer, you name it... they just can't take the abuse my left foot delivers... 

Well, there you go, the stock stuff is junk.
Since you've popped a few you should have some spare parts laying around. Just mark the cover placement to keep it close to balance, take it apart, and rebuild with uprated hardware and triple the stock straps. That will help keep it together for only the cost of the new bolts.
Just make sure the new bolts aren't to large, you need to keep the strap hole diameter close to what it is or it will get to thin and tear right through.


----------



## jervwjetta84 (Jul 16, 2005)

starting to think that 400 is possible just gonna be alot of boost


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_yea LSD is great stuff

DMT is better.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

and travis....i hear the KAAZ is even better.

oh, whats this......


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (hkk735)*

You guys see the OBX Quaife/Peloquin knock-offs on ebay these days?
Price is decent for a differential, wonder who is going to give it a run? Anyone?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

as far as the obx unit goes- i would try it for the price.
the reason i went with the KAAZ is that is is a clutch type diff, and will get me out off the stage should i break an axle.
but for $450 i would deff try the obx out


----------



## jervwjetta84 (Jul 16, 2005)

dont make one for an 020 though


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (jervwjetta84)*

Yeah, I run 02A's.... sorry.
HKK, if I didn't have the Quaife sitting around that I've had for years I would run one.
At this point, why the hell not? IF it's going to let go, well... it's just going to let go.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

exactly! i have finally stepped up to an 02A. at 298ft.tq. racing up the mountians i found _my_ limits of the 020...after 4 seasons, and almost 300,000 miles ( ooooolllllllld tranny)
so if you are thinking big power- remember there is alot more that goes with it. put it this way- my old car was just under 300/300. my new car im guessing will be around 325/350 but im doing ALOT more to this one just to harness/contain that extra 25-50. i dont want to think about 400...


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I am gonna give the OBX a try actually,
they work the same as a quaife because they are just that.... a quaife in sheeps clothing.
I did a lot of reading on forums... you have to take them apart as soon as you get them because they are loaded with metal scraps and metal dust.
you also have to replace all the bolts on them (9 bolts) and the washers inside for the preload (6 washers)
people also recommend you re-tap the holes in them.
I will be doing it in about a month so we will see how it really works out =-)


----------



## jervwjetta84 (Jul 16, 2005)

my cars a linkage shift not cable should i go with an 02a?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

so yank out the linkage and get some cables and a shifter assembly...
02A Rox the house =-)


----------



## jervwjetta84 (Jul 16, 2005)

can i use my 020 flywheel and clutch?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

no, the 02A clutch and flywheel is quite a bit larger than yours and has a different spline.


----------



## jervwjetta84 (Jul 16, 2005)

can i put the disc in my flywheel?


----------



## burton198 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (jervwjetta84)*

stop wasting ur money buy a Vr6 24v


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (burton198)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burton198* »_stop wasting ur money buy a Vr6 24v

you need to be kicked in the balls


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 8v Highest HP (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_
you need to be kicked in the balls

Or maybe spanked by a 2.0L new beetle.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

he could probably use that too


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

you can not put the disk on your flywheel as it requires a larger pressure plate... 
look on ebay.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*

i need a diff ... stupid wet weather lately has been the suck.


----------



## jervwjetta84 (Jul 16, 2005)

bump


----------



## whytie (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (jervwjetta84)*

whos running a boosted 270 on their aba?.. im trying to do without having to get a custom tune or ms quite yet. ive heard c2 makes eproms is this true?.. not sure if i wanna try tackeling standalone until i fully understand tuning.. anyone with a boosted 270 driving daily swapped in a rabbit?








continue my quest for.. powerful, reliable. im curious what kinds of numbers to expect from a boosted 270 with basic mods. ive heard 300 whp gets pretty hairy in a rabbit.. i wanna be fast but still comfterble doing it. so to speak i think 300 is my limit. any thoughts?


_Modified by whytie at 2:40 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (whytie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whytie* »_whos running a boosted 270 on their aba?.. im trying to do without having to get a custom tune or ms quite yet. ive heard c2 makes eproms is this true?.. not sure if i wanna try tackeling standalone until i fully understand tuning.. anyone with a boosted 270 driving daily swapped in a rabbit?








continue my quest for.. powerful, reliable. im curious what kinds of numbers to expect from a boosted 270 with basic mods. ive heard 300 whp gets pretty hairy in a rabbit.. i wanna be fast but still comfterble doing it. so to speak i think 300 is my limit. any thoughts?

_Modified by whytie at 2:40 PM 12-12-2007_

I had a 270 in my counterflow 8V turbo rabbit, power was nasty!


----------



## golftrbo (Dec 11, 2007)

do you guyys really dyno ur cars or just take a quess on what you might be making ???


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (golftrbo)*

I've dyno'd my cars in various states of tune... I know about what they make on a given day.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_I've dyno'd my cars in various states of tune... 

Post them up, I have never seen an ABF Jeff dyno chart for boost or N/A.
Especially that 140whp N/A engine you make mention of a lot, that would be cool... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

How much horsepower can a stock 2.0L 8V's internals handle? im looking to turbo but curious as to the strength of the engine mounts, tranny, drive shafts/axles, etc. Anybody know?


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi, in a few weeks I will be posting pictures or maybe a video of my project New beetle. Is a 2.0L 8V Turbo, this are just some of the goodies: Scat rods, Custom forged piston in Argentina, Race Ware Head Stud, Complete fueling (ext.pump, big Al. fuel rail, aeromotive fpr, braided, etc...) T3/T4 60-1, FMIC, Head work, 3'' exhaust with electronic cutout valve, Stand Alone MicroTech. Will be looking for big numbers and will share that with you people. I dont want to talk about a number yet but let's see what hapend. 


_Modified by jose_vw at 6:06 AM 12-16-2007_


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (jose_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jose_vw* »_Will be looking for big numbers... 

You can't expect anything less, you're from PR!
Just one question, running gas or alcohol?










_Modified by billyVR6 at 8:15 AM 12-16-2007_


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

Well, I will go with high octane fuel by now. One complete year working very hard on this project, i'm very anxious for the results.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (golftrbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golftrbo* »_do you guyys really dyno ur cars or just take a quess on what you might be making ???

How dare you......wait for my next dyno......
here are 2 old ones...I need the new one with the AT 270 cam








Those that claim numbers with out charts are tools and should just post this








fist setup.......








second setup....bad fuel pump and cracked coil
















any more Questions?????????


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Show me your setup immediately!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Murdoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murdoch* »_Show me your setup immediately!

Fine.........


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

whore


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

I'm a gay whore..
Get it right


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_I'm a gay whore..
Get it right









New sig!!
Call me, Dave!


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
Post them up, I have never seen an ABF Jeff dyno chart for boost or N/A.
Especially that 140whp N/A engine you make mention of a lot, that would be cool... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The 140.1 whp run I didn't get a printout of, the earlier runs were made when the car was owned by my customer, and I'm sure I can find them somewhere, I believe the run I was present for right after I built the engine was like 128 or so, but that was with the AT270 cam and GIAC chip, before the BVH and TT chip went in. Since then it ate the crank gear and toasted the BVH, so she's back to stock head with 270 cam and man it feels like a 2.0.









The ABF dyno plots I need to find and scan, I've relocated all my stuff twice since I ran that car with the T3/T04E... never did a spin with the GT3071R, couldn't keep a tranny in it long enough to street tune the megasquirt before doing the WOT tuning on the rollers.


----------



## DVLAX (Dec 8, 2007)

my car runs 9s ;0)


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (DVLAX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DVLAX* »_my car runs 9s ;0)

godaam JERK. im lucky if mine breaks 19's


----------



## DVLAX (Dec 8, 2007)

haha i mean 90's !!!!!! lol hopefu;lly not anymore


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (DVLAX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DVLAX* »_haha i mean 90's !!!!!! lol hopefu;lly not anymore









yeah maybe mid to high 90's for trap speeds.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlUnT MeKaNiX* »_
yeah maybe mid to high 90's for trap speeds.

as soon as the ECU gets back and I get some free time, we'll get that pile on the road, in turbo trim. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
The 140.1 whp run I didn't get a printout of, the earlier runs were made when the car was owned by my customer, and I'm sure I can find them somewhere, I believe the run I was present for right after I built the engine was like 128 or so, but that was with the AT270 cam and GIAC chip, before the BVH and TT chip went in. Since then it ate the crank gear and toasted the BVH, so she's back to stock head with 270 cam and man it feels like a 2.0.








The ABF dyno plots I need to find and scan, I've relocated all my stuff twice since I ran that car with the T3/T04E... never did a spin with the GT3071R, couldn't keep a tranny in it long enough to street tune the megasquirt before doing the WOT tuning on the rollers.

Holy crap, that post couldn't have anymore more Vortex type excuses listed/mentioned!
Looks like the dog ate the homework eh?!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

Too funny. I keep runfiles and sheets of all the cars I tune, along with detailed notes on the runs, conditions, and the exact setup of the car. 
I made 200whp once but I lost the sheet


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
Holy crap, that post couldn't have anymore more Vortex type excuses listed/mentioned!
Looks like the dog ate the homework eh?!










HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!!


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

this is very random but i wanted to post this somewhere lol, Aptuning is expecting my kinetic stg 2 turbo kit with ect parts, to come in this week. Now i was thinking on running 250-270whp on stock internals, but im hoping to have enough money for low compression pistons and rods after xmas. then im hoping i can run around 350whp until i do some more customization ont he turbo kit.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

Your in good hands
What engine are we talking about here?
ABA
or AEG?
My dyno pic is APTuning BTW
link to first dyno vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAprMsC2JSw


_Modified by Salsa GTI at 11:30 AM 12-17-2007_


----------



## DVLAX (Dec 8, 2007)

salsa that guy is ling, everynow and then he pops out of no where, spews some garbage, and fades into oblivion


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

you honestly think im lieing? wtf man we both own vw's and ur against me? its really coming in this week, once i get it ill post pics. AEG engine 01 DBW. im selling my aem intake and neuspeed p-chip once i get the kit in which im installing myself with my friend, so i promise ill have pics.. Other mods are ecs lightweight pulleys, 2.5"apr exhaust, 268/260 TT cam, 1.8T g60 12lb flywheel, stage3+ clutch, peloquins differential, i keep up with some nicely modded cars for my n/a 2.0 8v


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_you honestly think im lieing? wtf man we both own vw's and ur against me? its really coming in this week, once i get it ill post pics. *AZG* engine 01 DBW. im selling my aem intake and neuspeed p-chip once i get the kit in which im installing myself with my friend, so i promise ill have pics.. Other mods are ecs lightweight pulleys, 2.5"apr exhaust, 268/260 TT cam, g60 12lb flywheel, stage3+ clutch, peloquins differential, i keep up with some nicely modded cars for my n/a 2.0 8v
fixed errors...







anyway i dont recall...if the 268/260 is a very "boost friendly" cam...
edit: ok went back to review some info...its the straight 268 that isnt very friendly...yours should be fine


_Modified by the_q_jet at 12:41 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (DVLAX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DVLAX* »_salsa that guy is ling, everynow and then he pops out of no where, spews some garbage, and fades into oblivion

It's not nice to Lie...especialy if you live close enough to be found out


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (DVLAX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DVLAX* »_salsa that guy is ling, everynow and then he pops out of no where, spews some garbage, and fades into oblivion


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (DVLAX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DVLAX* »_salsa that guy is ling, everynow and then he pops out of no where, spews some garbage, and fades into oblivion

New username Trevor? What _finally_ got you banned?


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

last time.... not a lie. i will post pics, just wait and see until you guys run your mouths.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_last time.... not a lie. i will post pics, just wait and see until you guys run your mouths. 

I never run my mouth.......
If i still live here ...if and when your done......
We will run cars........Not mouths


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

good deal, even tho i wasnt really talking to you about running mouths lol, but what you got? you have pics?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

Um.........
Perhaps.............
go back to page and 4 look


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

ok btw i hope you know im running more whp than what u r(with the turbo). just to let u no


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_ok btw i hope you know im running more whp than what u r(with the turbo). just to let u no

You type like a 12 year old. Don't expect to be taken serious.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_ok btw i hope you know im running more whp than what u r(with the turbo). just to let u no

That's nice....but your full of it


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

yea, sorry I didnt know this was english class, im on my winter break from college and I dont give a F*** about how i type right now. So whats the big deal we are not on here to discuss how people type on a car forum, i mean come on man... whats the deal


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

becuz when u talk like dis, it lookz dum 2 sum people. I swear, cell phones and their gay texting has ruined the English language. 
Carry on with your pissing contests.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_becuz when u talk like dis, it lookz dum 2 sum people. I swear, cell phones and their gay texting has ruined the English language. 
Carry on with your pissing contests. 

Perhaps it's because he lives South West of Lancaster.....
Perhaps its a retarded form of Pennsylvania Dutch...also know as Pennsylvania Dumb Ass
ANd we are not having a pissing contest


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

I like your response better....It's more offensive and hate-inspiring.


----------



## DVLAX (Dec 8, 2007)

i think its funny how he says he has the dbw kit, even though the software isnt done, hmmm, of and tdogg, i have NO idea what got me banned, i was in mexico for like a week, came home and was banned, no explination, i even emailed and asked why, stating i couldnt have done anything as i was out of town, i got no respone from them, very unprofessional. and travis, ill be in north andover next week, hope too see ya


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_ok btw i hope you know im running more whp than what u r(with the turbo). just to let u no
no you're not


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

New pics


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i now want to stab myself in the face...hello kitty said so...


_Modified by the_q_jet at 4:32 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_i now what to stab myself in the face...hello kitty said so...

My new sig right there


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
My new sig right there








make sure you fix my typo


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

crap to late


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_crap to late








lazy a$$


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

fixed


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_fixed








so bigger turbo and tune are coming in january...then i'll be stoppin in PA to play with some MILD SALSA...


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_so bigger turbo and tune are coming in january...then i'll be stoppin in PA to play with some MILD SALSA...









haha... he'll be in florida by then, and florida is pretty SPICEY!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
haha... he'll be in florida by then, and florida is pretty SPICEY!
aww







why he goin to FL?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_aww







why he goin to FL?

Because the northeast sucks.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

I'll still be here in suckville in JAN.
BUt I'm gong to be selling the house soon......
Great garage 3 bay's wide 2 garage doors tons of storage space upstares
heated shop area...an acre of ground....Stone Cape cod 3 bed house hot tub.....
full basement driveway for 6 cars


----------



## DVLAX (Dec 8, 2007)

woah woah woah, this is the 2L high HP thread, not salsa's pitch for his amazing house thread


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
Because the northeast sucks.
















Amen to that. Over the past week, we got over a foot of snow and a few inches of ice to boot.
Also discovered how much my car blows in this weather. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DVLAX (Dec 8, 2007)

so no rides when im up there ?


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

custom c2 chip with the dbw, im just getting the hardware in this week then making a date to get a c2 chip made while its in the shop


----------



## DVLAX (Dec 8, 2007)

so your gonna spend 1200 on a custom burn? because thats what c2 charges for a custom burn, nd i KNOW they dont have the file finished for dbw, so your telling me you spend 4000 + dollars on this kit? haha riiiight


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

actually Tom from aptunign is calling me today to tell me the price of the kit. It should be around 2,000-2,500 Then im spending that much for the chip.... yes. I already spent a **** load of money on my car already.


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

Go here, and read some info in my profile about ngp racing. myspace.com/stevef7


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sf01JeTTurbo* »_last time.... not a lie. i will post pics, just wait and see until you guys run your mouths. 

no one is calling you a liar, you are really just getting ahead of yourself. Wait until you got a dyno plot of 250+whp in your hands before you start boasting out 350whp numbers... You'll realize how far away it is with a stock 8v head...
You have to craw before you can walk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

yea i do understand, im not sure yet if im even building my block yet, i have to see how much money i have after xmas and after i buy my books for spring class. But im saying im expecting at least 250whp on the stock block with what i have plus this turbo kit with the custom chip


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

Holy emo batman


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

350whp with an 8v head is gonna require a generous shot of nitrous.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_350whp with an 8v head is gonna require a generous shot of nitrous. 
ehhh...i think it could be done without making the motor laugh. Proper head work bein the key.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

streetable 350whp on an 8v head.
without spray.
no.
prove me wrong.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_streetable 350whp on an 8v head.
without spray.
no.
prove me wrong. 

A friend of ours out this way daily drove that around in a rabbit for a very long time.
Street raced the piss out of the thing and was at the track multiple time a week.
Had SDS, and a larger displacement bottom end...
but as for off the bottle with a crossflow 8v head and that kind of power... hell yeah. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

IIRC, it was in the 410-415whp area, *off* the bottle... 


_Modified by billyVR6 at 11:34 AM 12-18-2007_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
IIRC, it was in the 410-415whp area, *off* the bottle... 


It was higher from what I remember, but still under 450 off the bottle.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

On an 8v head???? holy sh*t!! What was done to increase CFM? ANd how much boost was he running....must have been a lot with the SDS.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Search his old screen name; 81 vw pickup
















He is still posts here from time to time, different screen name, different car.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

was that car at all streetable? that was more my point earlier...especially on a stock mkiv block . 350wheel n that?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Yep, it was one nasty little street machine.








I didn't see anything about what block...
I saaw postings of just a certain power figure, without nitrous and an 8v head...
and that not going to be streetable, when it most definetly is.


_Modified by billyVR6 at 12:13 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

you watch ill put 350 down in my 8v DD


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

Honestly i think that 350whp on the kinetic turbo kit is reachable with low compression pistons and rods. Im buying the JE pistons and rods (if i can afford them). The only i think a person with a 2.0 on 350whp has to watch out for is stepping full throttle on a bumpy road and the tranny slips. Only highway pulls is what im doing when i get my turbo in just to be safer with my trans.


----------



## DVLAX (Dec 8, 2007)

you shouldnt be doing pulls on the highway either moron this isnt fast and the fourious


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_Yep, it was one nasty little street machine.








I didn't see anything about what block...
I saaw postings of just a certain power figure, without nitrous and an 8v head...
and that not going to be streetable, when it most definetly is.

_Modified by billyVR6 at 12:13 PM 12-18-2007_

I consider streetable with pump gas... you dont get 110+ octane at your local exxon station. 
Was the 8v running race fuel?
All in all, I do believe 350 is certainly possible with increasing head flow, 300whp on stock head is obtainable.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

It would have been on race gas, it would be stupid to push that kind of power on 93 pump. Though I bet that motor would have made similar power on E85, and that is 'pump' gas.








Oh and it was street driven, a lot.


_Modified by need_a_VR6 at 3:56 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Is it so hard to turn the boost down and run pump gas?
That is a plus by running management with an extra fuel cell, you just need to be smart about doing it.
I am not sure if Allen has numbers running 93/94 octane through it...
maybe from waaay back whenever he might have, like on the stock PG bottom engine.



_Modified by billyVR6 at 4:12 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_Is it so hard to turn the boost down and run pump gas?
That is a plus by running management with an extra fuel cell, you just need to be smart about doing it.


I honestly think this is the best way to do it... tune your track power levels for track fuel, tune the street power for street fuel.
I'd love to run an engine on 87 with some added WAI when needed, then be able to crank the MBC and fill it up with some C16 and maybe even mix a little nitro into the WAI... 
I can however see the same concept being applied to nitrous which is regarded by most of the VW comunity as cheating, but mixing in nitro methane and race gas isn't.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_so bigger turbo and tune are coming in january...then i'll be stoppin in PA to play with some MILD SALSA...









I'll take ya for a ride if the roads are dry


----------



## 1badimport (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

my blue car up top it went [email protected] about 6 years ago ..it made 412 whp on 26 lbs of boost on a 60-1 hifi from innovative .that was on race gas it made 330 whp on the stock bottom end and stock head with 268 tt cam on 22 lbs of boost on pump ,,but i ran race gas in it most of the time as i was street racing it and hitting it with a 50 shot(not on the dyno) ..
that motor probably had about 15,000 miles on it when a crank i had welded and offset groung cracked (95.5 to bigger







)..
after that i put it back together with a factory new g-60 crank and 144mm rods and a fresh unboared g-60 block ..it lasted another 8-10,000 miles then i pulled it apart for changes after finding no solution for the ever breaking trannys i sold the car to a local guy ..
it made 412 whp on boost and was driven alot ..i didnt even have a tralor back then ..and i hit it with a 2 stage 125 shot that i never put on the dyno but the car trapped like 138-140 at best blowing the tires away ..its best times came on 21 lbs of boost with a 50 shot in 3rd and 4th ..
i think that 500 whp is doable on just boost from an 8v with a good port job ,valve job and the right turbo ..


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

And at that cost and high maintenance... we turn this discussion over to the "Not-worth-it Police"


----------



## 1badimport (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (1badimport)*

heres a few pics ..oh and we made 366 whp on zachs car with a bone stock g-60 bottom end and x-flow head ..that motor went 11.01 and lasted 2 seasons ..
















and this little gem my last motor made 142 whp on motor and 266 whp on the bottle .2 fogger nx kit set up on a 2 stage ..it went 12.7 in the a2 gti..on drag radials


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (DVLAX)*

Oh yes......
there will be rides


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

That's gotta be a ton of nitrous and some balancing act thereof????


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Oh yes......
there will be rides









David!
I want a ride... I haven't been in a slow golf in a while.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
David!
I want a ride... I haven't been in a slow golf in a while.









It's a slow GTI 16v
OK the 16v was retired at 317,000 miles....but it's still a slow GTI


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

all i got to say is...
04 BEV (DBW) 8V
abd big bore intake, tt260 cam exhaust from the factory mani back, air pump taken out, spec stage 2 clutch and 9lb flyweel, tranz out of an 01/ 02? gti. varous other mods like h&r 2" drop springs euro sport strut tower bars front n back.. and of course the heavy system in the ass weighing it down... but honestly the car cant really beat much.. so i suggest you re consider the term... SLOW...


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
It's a slow GTI 16v
OK the 16v was retired at 317,000 miles....but it's still a slow GTI










well for 300K, the car is clean... guess there isn't much wear and tear when you only have 115hp to rip with.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
I'll take ya for a ride if the roads are dry


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (1badimport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1badimport* »_heres a few pics 

that car is a beast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_

well for 300K, the car is clean... guess there isn't much wear and tear when you only have 115hp to rip with.

Yes the 16v was sold off as was it's worthless trans...and replace with every bit of a 99 MK3 jetta wolfsburg 2.0 with 17,776 miles on it...as the GTI......... every bit of it was tired....
so in went the mk3 everything....complete wiring harness,heater box and AC system, all the insulation, dash front seats for a while..tilt wheel colume,
complete rear beam and brake lines, master cly front brakes, mk3 e brake and cables, cooling sys tem with fans and oveflow bottle...then dismantled to the shell glass removed and painted and reassembled


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Yes the 16v was sold off as was it's worthless trans...and replace with every bit of a 99 MK3 jetta wolfsburg 2.0 with 17,776 miles on it...as the GTI......... every bit of it was tired....
so in went the mk3 everything....complete wiring harness,heater box and AC system, all the insulation, dash front seats for a while..tilt wheel colume,
complete rear beam and brake lines, master cly front brakes, mk3 e brake and cables, cooling sys tem with fans and oveflow bottle...then dismantled to the shell glass removed and painted and reassembled









you make it sound so simple


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

hot glue and duct tape will get you a long way


----------



## Borg-Omen (Jun 15, 2007)

hey..


----------



## 1badimport (Aug 27, 2006)

twice pardoned .."And at that cost and high maintenance... we turn this discussion over to the "Not-worth-it Police"
.you forget when we were building all this stuff there werent any 1.8t's 
vr6,s were still the new thing ..2.0 were in all the cars x flow heads were new too ..we couldnt buy our turbo "kit" we had to make everything ..we couldnt just buy rods and pistons we had to use stock junk.. the import after market wasnt around yet ,we had to steal junkyard parts and buy that new stuff,, sds to tune the cars ..or bolt on corrado injection (witch at the time was brand new)
we had one of the 1st 5 manifolds made from a little company called 8v.turbo.com now atp tuning ..(before that we stick welded together an adapter and flipped the exaust manifold upside down )
if i was going to do it again those dyno sheets would be more like 1100 whp 1.8t ..but i lost interset in racing fwd cars ...


_Modified by 1badimport at 4:36 PM 12-20-2007_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

thats why you keep it under 400 whp and track FWD cars =-)
and then when you get bored you turn it into a 500 hp hybrid energy drive AWD track car...
not sure you could get bored of that...


----------



## 1badimport (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (potatonet)*

i nevergot bored ..i got tired of changing out tannsmissions ..and not being able to use the power ..spending all that money to go 10,s ..with the new car i stepped into the 8's realativly quickly with a pump gas motor ..and was able to cruise all over ..and only broke a few trannys (700r4) ..then i went powerglide been hapy ever since ..


----------



## Borg-Omen (Jun 15, 2007)

2500 dollar turbo setup > nuespeed charger?
i would assume you could get something built up with 2500 for an 8v.
i want to build a turbo setup slowly so i have to reasearch every part required. but my assumption is that a turbo will yield more than 40-60hp?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

yes to borg on all questions.
and to 1badimport, what transmissions were you going through? I'd assume you were running an 02A after 400 hp... and possibly a 6 speed quaife version...


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (potatonet)*

that's no O2A sitting in there...


----------



## 1badimport (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

i ran an 020 ff box with a welded and braced case (by the shift forks )
i had kraftwerks gears (untill i cracked the ring and pinion and wiped them out),and a quiaf *(that only broke once they changed the out put splines )..kraftwerks also made a billet hold down where the ring and pinion met to replace the factory stamped steel piece and keep the gear stack from flexing ..
at the time act hadnt bough out kennedy i ran a custom pressure plate from kennedy and a 6 puck solid ceramic disc ..
i had to cut down the shift linkage to fit the turbo back there ..
i had dss axles zach did the testing for these thank zack for changing 10 sets of dss axles so i didnt have to ..
in the end i ran on factory axles and a cintered iron clotch from mcloud that grabbed harder as it built up heat ..another product i was turned onto by 10second rabbit /p wolf ..


_Modified by 1badimport at 1:17 PM 12-22-2007_


----------



## Borg-Omen (Jun 15, 2007)

is there a faq containing a list of all the parts necessary to turbo an 8v?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Borg-Omen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Borg-Omen* »_is there a faq containing a list of all the parts necessary to turbo an 8v?

It's all contained in the search function... there is also a general sticky in the forced induction forum and a handful of very useful threads that usually stay on the first page.


----------



## Borg-Omen (Jun 15, 2007)

thanks


----------

